

Sticker shock: Why are glasses so expensive? - bane
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57527151/sticker-shock-why-are-glasses-so-expensive/?tag=contentMain;cbsCarousel

======
uslic001
Just two weeks ago while fishing with friends we were wondering why all the
brand name sunglasses had become so expensive and now I know why. I break so
many I just buy the cheap Chinese knock offs now.

------
bane
Not really tech news, but I thought the portions on price setting and the
illusion of choice (and consumer demand for it) were relevant to HN.

